# Mounting LED strobes on XJ mirrors



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

I thinking about mounting these LED strobe lights on the front part of the exterior mirrors. They will be amber and used during snow plowing.

http://www.strobesnmore.com/whelen-linz6-super-led-lighthead.html

I have heated, power mirrors. Does anyone know how to take the glass out, so that I can drill a hole for the wiring? Does the whole mirror head have to come off the XJ to make this happen? The Service Manual only describes taking the whole mirror assembly off of the door, not how to get to the inside of the mirror.

Thanks,

Fran


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Cool idea.

Here is my current XJ light setup


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

Hubjeep;1284650 said:


> Cool idea.
> 
> Here is my current XJ light setup


I likee!! I'll also put Vertex's in the rear amber signal lights and possibly amber's in the reverse lights. Since I plow only driveways, I want to be seen while backing out. The front isn't quite as critical, hence the LINZ6 to the mirrors. Right now I only have a single halogen rotating beacon, magnet mounted near the rear. It's about 40 years old!!

Hubjeeb, do you any photos on how you mounted the Vertex's in the rear lights? Did you mount them from the side or back?

Thanks, Fran


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

JeepTJ;1284652 said:


> Hubjeeb, do you any photos on how you mounted the Vertex's in the rear lights? Did you mount them from the side or back?
> 
> Thanks, Fran


I put CLEAR Vertex lights in the turn signals, clear is the brightest and the Jeep amber lenses change the color.

Just pulled them and snapped a couple pics. Those step bits from Harbor Freight work great for making the holes. It's a little tight, but enough room.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks Hubjeep. Those photo shots are awesome!!! It looks like there is about the same amount of room to mount Vertex's in the reverse lights, too.

Fran


----------

